
Everywhere I've Been in the last 3 years - GPS points - zeppelin_7
https://geoloqi.com/blog/2012/03/data-portraits-powered-by-3-5-years-of-data-and-2-5-million-gps-points/
======
fieldforceapp
@aaronpk we're currently looking at geoloqi but would you mind clarifying the
benefits of using your service over iOS CLLocationManager calls? Specifically,
have you analyzed the relative power consumption & accuracy of various
CLLocationManager settings?

For example, we found the best power consumption when the desiredAccuracy
value is set to kCLLocationAccuracyThreeKilometers, and we trigger the
startMonitoringSignificantLocationChanges method before entering into the
background. Surprisingly, the accuracy was much better than 3km but varied
depending on device & OS. Similarly, the power consumption was affected by the
background network access schemes & buffering we used, of course.

Anyway, we stopped our studies after sampling just a few devices (3GS, 4) and
one or two OS releases (iOS 4.2 and 5.0). Don't mean to pry your secret sauce,
but what type of calibration are you offering?

Thanks!

~~~
aaronpk
Sounds like you've been doing a good amount of experimenting as well! If you
use the default startMonitoringSignificantLocationChanges method you'll get
updates sporadically depending on things like what other apps are using
location services, so it looks pretty crazy in the wild. It will also skip
over many geofences if they are smaller than a kilometer or so. Our SDK
manages this intelligently and can trigger the smaller geofences more reliably
without the phone being in super-accurate mode the entire time. If you send
your contact info through our site we'd be happy to talk about this further!
<https://developers.geoloqi.com/enterprise>

------
chrisbroadfoot
If you're interested in this, check out my lightning talk I gave at SXSW:
<http://goo.gl/5wE3O>

In the browser using WebGL, I animate through GPS trails of multiple cabs in
the SF area, 1.1M points

------
timcederman
I have always enjoyed tracking my movements when I travel and when I exercise.
Here is the map I published a few years ago of my running habits:
<http://www.cederman.com/2009/03/i-love-data-part-3/>

And when I drove through Belgium:
<http://farm1.staticflickr.com/37/86326741_a59159c807.jpg>

------
jcdreads
This is fantastic! I've been ephemerally plotting my GPS tracks for a few
years (though I'm only up to about 1.6M points), but the thought of publishing
my tracks on the open internet has always seemed just a little too creepy,
even by internet standards.

Beautiful maps, though.

------
alasano
I was really wondering what kept you motivated throughout the project before
you demonstrated your early fascination with data.

Did you find yourself trying new paths simply to get a better picture or is
this movement all natural?

~~~
aaronpk
Good question. The movement is all natural. I tried as much as possible to
avoid changing my behavior because I was recording my location. I wanted to
get an objective picture of where I had been.

One exception was at Stanford during WhereCamp, I walked around a park and
spelled "Where"!
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronpk/6983337983/in/pool-1772...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronpk/6983337983/in/pool-1772913@N24/)

------
dmd
I did something like this with my Google Latitude history:
<http://imgur.com/a/gfzIH>

but this visualization is far nicer!

~~~
bsimpson
Ooohhh - I wanna play:

<http://minus.com/mbpulUhij3#1f>

------
rjurney
Now I'd like to see you join in data about the locations you spent time in to
characterize your personal geography. Have you done this?

------
donniezazen
This app needs far greater publicity. I am gonna give it a good try. I would
love to see more Android updates. Thanks.

